# Digital Betta Painting and Free Lines



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello  I am an avid digital artist I made some betta lines a while back and finally decided to color them in and present it here;









Here is a link to the lineart I made, you can print it out and color it in yourself if you like


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

very beautiful. great job!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

-gets out the crayons- 

I know what I am doing now....<.<....>.>.....

Happy you finally finished this.


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

xD tanks, y'all have fun!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Very beautiful. I love your colourings. It's so bright and radiant.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

whoa! Nice job!!


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

A-m-a-z-i-n-g!!


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i agree with all of you.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

if i ever did a betta awareness event with kids or something would you allow me to use your lineart thing for them to color, etc?


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

bniebetta said:


> if i ever did a betta awareness event with kids or something would you allow me to use your lineart thing for them to color, etc?


Thanks guys 
And yes please do! ^^


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

You are awesome!!! Thanks so much


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

No prob  If I ever make veil, crown, plakat lines I will post them here as well


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Yay!!!!


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats on finishing! Nice job!


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

Tanks ^^


----------

